# Whats the best snowblower that can be picked up into a truck bed?



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

whats the best snowblower out there? i want a lightweight one. the new ones are all four strokes and too heavy. i use them to clear out the snow away from storage unit garage doors. ive had old mtds that worked awsome, i used a newer toro that sucked ass. so i dont know what works.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow etc.*

Not trying to give you a smart ass answer but the Toro power clear electric will be about the lightest you could find but you will need a generator or access to an outlet.

No mixed gas, for that one but you will need straight gas for the generator and depending on the size of the gen set you could run quite a few of them

There are bunch of hitch platforms that can carry a small 2 stage unit on the market, and TSC has some good ramps for sale now from what I saw last week.

Have you tried Fluid Film on the Toro? I use it for my Toros S2000 and CCR2400? and its awesome stuff; a another option is cheap cooking spray from the samurai club or other wholesaler-not as good as fluid film but it works well.
I know full well that the toro will get heavy with ice build up and snow from running and melting snow while working

I use sea foam for my straight and mixed gas use and its great for the engines and removes carbon build up and varnish in the carbueraters.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

trqjnky;1157042 said:


> whats the best snowblower out there? i want a lightweight one. the new ones are all four strokes and too heavy. i use them to clear out the snow away from storage unit garage doors. ive had old mtds that worked awsome, i used a newer toro that sucked ass. so i dont know what works.


What do you mean a newer Toro that sucked a$$. I get sick of hearing this crap, I've used over 20 new snow blowers from Simplicity to 1 and 2 stage Toros, NONE have EVER sucked a$$!! What's up?


----------



## NPMinc (Nov 29, 2010)

WIpensfan, agree totally. I have also ran a large variety of blowers over the years and not one has sucked $$, provided it was used within in capabilties (ex not trying to use a small single stage in a half frozen 4 ft deep plow pile). I have toro power clear 221q's I just bought and havent used yet in most of the company rigs and carry a toro ccr2000e that I bought new in 1995 and have used hard ever since and would put up against any of the pricier single stages


----------



## slongfellowii (Dec 29, 2004)

I have always had good luck with the Toro's. I have owned 3 2450 and all still run great. The oldest is about 5 years old. I like the ones with a manual chute control over the ones that are cable operated.


----------



## NicholasMWhite (Oct 5, 2008)

Be careful with the Toro's, along with all the other snow blowers for that matter because they are all using chinese engines. When ever a manufacture says they are using their own engines (such as toro saying we are using a toro 142cc engine) that just means they are using chinese engines.

The only new snow blower I would consider these days is a honda. Because ever since tecumseh went under honda (honda engines) and ariens(briggs engines) are the only manufactures making blowers without chinese engines on them and ariens is only offering one single stage snow blower and it is a home owner model that is actually just a rebranded MTD.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Can't remember where I read or heard it but the engines made overseas are garbage. That is to bad when for years a given product was a really good until it started being made overseas.


----------



## NicholasMWhite (Oct 5, 2008)

swtiih;1157507 said:


> Can't remember where I read or heard it but the engines made overseas are garbage. That is to bad when for years a given product was a really good until it started being made overseas.


Be careful with that... Chiniese engines are garbage... truly garbage! But mind you Honda's are made "overseas" as well. And in my opinion nothing really beats a honda for small engines.


----------



## mafesto (Sep 30, 2009)

I stick a pair of Toro Snow Commanders in the back of the truck. I like them. They've been pretty good for me.

I just checked the specs, apparently they're 115 pounds...didn't think they were that heavy. 

It's just too bad they don't make them any more. 

I've been able to find a couple used ones in good shape on Kijiji or Craigslist though.

Good luck.


----------



## 04red2500 (Dec 21, 2007)

this is what we use http://www.hondapowerequipment.com/products/modeldetail.aspx?page=modeldetail&section=P2SB&modelname=HS520A&modelid=HS520A


----------



## NicholasMWhite (Oct 5, 2008)

04red2500;1157691 said:


> this is what we use http://www.hondapowerequipment.com/products/modeldetail.aspx?page=modeldetail&section=P2SB&modelname=HS520A&modelid=HS520A


That's the only one I would buy new. I have 2 cheap ones that I've picked up from people who couldn't get them running and they are both still working. But when they die I'll be picking up one of these for sure


----------



## 04red2500 (Dec 21, 2007)

We have 2 of them and love them good up to about a foot of snow. Will do more just takes a while my next one will be a 2 stage


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

The newer Toro 2 strokes are not made in China. They are a version of the old lawn boy motor.


----------



## PGLC (Jan 3, 2009)

We went with all Honda HS520's for our blowers. You can't go wrong with this as the engine can't be beat and it throws snow the best out of all I have tried (Ariens, Toro, MTD)


----------



## yardsmith (Jan 3, 2000)

I've had good luck with the older Toro S-200's. 2 stroke, single stage, & I can sling them up in an arc & into the bed carefully


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

I didn't mean that toros were junk. I meant I've had bad luck with all of them and good luck with few. I imagine a few models are better than others. That's what I'm asking. I know toros are a top brand.


----------



## cf1128 (Jan 14, 2009)

If you take care of a Honda or a Toro they are both better than paying a sub to shovel.I have 3, 621 Honda's in the back of my trucks, inexpensive and dependable. I have owned Toro's with the Suzuki power plants and they were excellent, you can use them for 2 years and get back 55 % of what you paid for them? How can you guys ***** about that?
You guys kill me, how can you bash a Toro if you take care of it? It is like bashing a Camry, and I am a Honda guy.
The Fluid Film is outstanding advice, mine are totally sprayed down all season.
I guess you can't type ***** on here.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

trqjnky;1157042 said:


> whats the best snowblower out there? i want a lightweight one. the new ones are all four strokes and too heavy. i use them to clear out the snow away from storage unit garage doors. ive had old mtds that worked awsome, i used a newer toro that sucked ass. so i dont know what works.


Honda, Hands Down


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

these hondas are awesome we have had 6 for years moved 20 inches couple years ago


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

i have 25 year old toro ccr 3450 that runs great and is used every storm. Granted it has the 2 stroke tecumseh in it.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

just picked up a toro 221 for clearing the walkways and in front of garage doors at an hoa and it works good, first one we bought mustve been a dud as we took it back a couple times and then they just gave us a new one that is working well so far.


----------



## NicholasMWhite (Oct 5, 2008)

ProTouchGrounds;1158625 said:


> just picked up a toro 221 for clearing the walkways and in front of garage doors at an hoa and it works good, first one we bought mustve been a dud as we took it back a couple times and then they just gave us a new one that is working well so far.


Where did you buy it that they just gave you a new one? Most dealers will just keep trying to repair it.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

they cleaned it out the first time and found shavings in the fuel bowl and adjusted the rpm and it kept acting up so they gave me another.

its a local power shop here that has great customer service.


----------



## Mr.Freezzz (Sep 17, 2010)

trqjnky;1157042 said:


> whats the best snowblower out there? i want a lightweight one. the new ones are all four strokes and too heavy. i use them to clear out the snow away from storage unit garage doors. ive had old mtds that worked awsome, i used a newer toro that sucked ass. so i dont know what works.


Toro or honda single stage around 140cc 21" cut


----------



## mrsnowman (Sep 18, 2010)

We have used many blowers too. We had a craftsman that wasn't started for 6 years and it fired on the first pull. Pretty impressive. I haven't found any models way better than others. Pick something light enough that fits your budget and give it a try.


----------



## J Nobel (Dec 3, 2010)

I like my 2450 toro it has never let me down (yet)


----------



## The Lone Plower (Jul 31, 2010)

I just got a Toro 221q for this season, so I don't have to pop a nut getting my Ariens 724 in the truck bed. I've actually thought about selling the 724 and getting another 221. 

The little Toro has performed flawlessly so far. It's fast and effecient, and only weighs 75lbs (dry). It's 2 cycle, so keep that in mind to carry premix if you get one. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another. Plus, I do have a great service dealer only 3 minutes from me.


.


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

What about a set of ramps? We use them and drive our 300lb Ariens up no problem.


----------

